# table saw choice help



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

hello, I am buying my first table saw and I can't decide which one, too many options.

I am thinking about sawstop contractor or maybe a grizzly G0691
(http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691)

another option is the woodtek 148-271, this is the best machine according the tauton's tool guide 2009.
(http://woodworker.com/10-hybrid-saw-w30-fence-mssu-148-271.asp?search=Woodtek 148&searchmode=2)

this one it's much cheaper than the other 2, included a Biesemeyer fence and digital 

but, since I am a beginner in woodworking, i really do not know!

I am open to any brand, it doesn't matter at all for me. So, what you guys would suggest me? one of the 3 options listed above or a totally different model?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Rich Johnson (Jan 19, 2010)

Id go with the griz. You can shift the rails and get more to the right of the blade than is specified. Your other choice is 120 2hp and no spec for cut width to the right of blade. Ands its a Bess like fence not the real thing. But then neither is the griz. The griz is 3HP and 220v. Not sure if your set up for that either. I beleive the griz had a true riving knife. Not sure of the other. However all new saws being sold have to have a riving knife. Safty issue. 

It all depends on your comfort level and what your going to be doing with the saw. 

Good Luck


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The G0690/0691 is a much more substantial saw than the Woodtek hybrid. While a good hybrid is capable of good hobby work when setup well and equipped with a good blade, it simply isn't built as robustly as an industrial cabinet saw like the G0690. The G0690 also has a riving knife and a heavier duty fence. You're basically comparing an S10 to a Silverado....both are trucks. 

Here's a look under the hood of the former Grizzly G0478 hybrid, which is very similar to the Woodtek:









Here's a look trunnions of the G0690:









This is a look under the G1023, but it's similar to the G0690 and shows how the trunnions sit on the cabinet as opposed to hanging from the table. Cabinet mounted trunnions are much easier to align and add significantly more mass, which adds stability. 









If you can afford the G0690 and have 220v electrical to power it, it's really no comparison IMHO. Good luck and please keep us updated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I just ordered the G0690 and will be getting it monday. I dont know about the woodtek products, but the link for the saw you left says "Biesmeyer-style" fence, note the word "style". When the pic is enlarged it does not appear as though that is a "Biesmeyer" fence. The fence with the G0691 is also a Biesmeyer-style fence. Dont know if that is an issue or not for you.

The 691 is 3hp as opposed to 2hp on the woodtek. The 691 has the extension table for cuts up to 50" (I think) and the 690 has a right cutting capacity of about 29 1/2", but as mentioned, you can slide the rails for more capacity.

The sawstop's big selling point is its safety feature. Other than that I dont know much about them.

Griz also has the G1023 RL which is very similar to the 690/691. You can check an earlier post about the difs between the two saws. Both have the riving knife, not sure about the others.

I guess you have to look at what you are wanting to spend and go from there. There are lots of folks on this site who own Griz products, including the G1023S-the predecessor to the 1023RL and 690 series and they seem to be happy with them. I'm sure they will pipe up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm more impressed by grizzly stuff than woodtek when I've seen them in person.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

A G0691 would be my pick among your options. You mention a contractor saw too. There is no comparison between a contractor saw and a full cabinet saw. If you need it to be mobile, you can get a mobile base for the Grizzly saw.

Mark


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

The G0690 is a great choice. I've been using my G1023 for 3 years and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

ok, grizzly is winning, but their shipping price is too high!

let's add another good option, a delta:

DELTA 36-717 Hybrid 10-Inch Left Tilt 1-3/4-Horsepower Intermediate Saw with 30-Inch Biesemeyer Fence, 2 Cast Iron Extension Wings, Table Board, and Legs, 115/230-Volt 1-Phase

Amazon.com: DELTA 36-717 Hybrid 10-Inch Left Tilt 1-3/4-Horsepower Intermediate Saw with 30-Inch Biesemeyer Fence, 2 Cast Iron Extension Wings, Table Board, and Legs, 115/230-Volt 1-Phase: Home Improvement

is grizzly still winning now? thanks a lot!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

pocamil said:


> ok, grizzly is winning, but their shipping price is too high!
> 
> let's add another good option, a delta:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Did you read the negative reviews on that particular Delta? :thumbdown:
And still ask if the Grizzly is winning.

I don't own either one so I don't really have a dog in this race, but if I was going to spend around $1000 for a saw, from what I have seen and read in shopping for the last month, it would be a Grizzly because virtually everyone who has one loves it, and raves about the customer service of the company. I live in a small town and I know 4 people who own Grizzly saws.

Having said that, If I was going to the $3000 range, then I would also be looking at SawStop, Delta Unisaw, Powermatic, and Grizzly.

It's just hard to find anything with equal features to the Grizz in that $1000 to $1500 range, IMHO.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

pocamil said:


> ok, grizzly is winning, but their shipping price is too high!
> 
> let's add another good option, a delta:
> 
> ...


Are you limited to 120v saws?

IMHO that Delta isn't a good option at all at that price point. The Delta isn't as well built as the Grizzly hybrid that I showed in the pic above, and it's not in the same league as either of the Grizzly 3hp cabinet saws. The Delta uses table mounted trunnions plus connecting rods for an arbor carriage as opposed to a one piece cast system. There's also no riving knife, and it's a 6 year old design that's basically outdated in today's market...nice fence, very high price for what it is. The price to your door are nearly the same. What about the Delta has sparked your interest besides free s/h that's built into the price of an $800 saw? 

If you're not interested in an industrial cabinet saw or can't get 220v, consider the Ridgid R4511 at HD for $400...the fence isn't as nice but can be upgraded, and it comes with cabinet mounted trunnions, riving knife, granite top, and built in mobile base. Among the 120v hybrids, I'd also consider the Craftsman 22116 granite top saw...also has cabinet mounted trunnions, and a true riving knife. The Grizzly G0661 is another good hybrid option in 120v saws. But note that none of these is as powerful or built as ruggedly as a 3hp industrial cabinet saw.


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been a home woodworker for many years and have been 'getting by' on a modified 220vac contractor saw for over 25 years. So my opinion isn't based on the knowledge and experience some of the other posters have. I had the opportunity to work with a friend who had a Grizzly.

If I wasn't so old, I'd get the Grizzly in a heartbeat. Those trunions likely don't mean much to you now, but they will when you fight to align your blade properly and keep it that way.. Those easily accessible smooth turning saw depth/angle adjustment wheels make me want to cry. The motor's power will let a decent blade do a great job in all your projects.. That strong accurate fence is an absolute necessity if making anything bigger than jewelry boxes. The accessories that come with the saw are all needed and aren't cheap. I don't own stock in Grizzly.

I suspect, since you say your just starting in wood, that you're not really sure you want to make that kind of investment/commitment. If you get the Grizzly and decide you don't like woodworking, you can always sell it to me for oh, half price? :yes::laughing:

That Grizzly saw can last a hobbyist a lifetime of woodworking pleasure, and is a good bang for the buck.


----------



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

i am not limited to 120v, I can go to 220v, and a 3HP motor is nice.

well, since I already have a buyer for my new TS for half price, I will get the grizzly machine :thumbsup:

i made my mind for grizzly G0690, or maybe 0691...

thanks for all the help here. I already decided for a band saw (after some valuable help in other post), Rikon 14" 10-325.

and now some more research for a jointer...

thanks again!


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

This would be the front runner for a search for a jointer in my opinion.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I was going to be a contrarian to this Grizzly love fest and recommend the Saw Stop. I really like the safety feature of the Saw Stop and think it would be very appropriate for a beginning woodworker. There can be dire consequences for one little mistake or mental lapse, and I have seen these happen time and again to experienced woodworkers. As I type this I am looking at a nice cut on my little finger caused by a moment of carelessness while using my bandsaw a couple of weeks ago. Not a major injury but it was painful none-the-less. It all happened in the blink of an eye. Was it the saw's fault? Absolutely not. It was mine and mine alone. Had this happened on a table saw the damage would have been much more serious. 

The thing that turns me off on the Saw Stop is it's horsepower rating and weight compared to the Grizzlys being recommended. Having gone from a 1.5 HP contractor style TS to a 3 HP Delta Unisaw all I can say is the extra power and heft of the true cabinet saw does make a difference! You may not notice this at first because you're just starting out and have nothing to compare it to, but eventually you'll be looking to upgrade from a 1.75HP to something larger and beefier. Heck, if I had the room I'd turn in my Unisaw for a 5HP 16" Tannewitz, Northfield or Oliver. This isn't to say however that you can't do fantastic work with a contractor style table saw. In just perusing the various threads on this forum you'll see some great shops and projects done with nothing more, and often less. But having said all this for the dollar range you're giving us there's no denying that the Grizzly cabinet saw is the better value per dollar performance-wise.

So you are left with the unenviable task of asking yourself, "Is the safety feature of the Saw Stop worth the sacrifice in performance?"

*Whoops !! Just read your last post and see you've already decided. Disregard the above and enjoy your new saw. You picked a very nice saw !!!*


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I personally am a Sawstop guy, quality is as good as anybody and it has the break feature. If you get there saw opt for the cast iron wings as opposed to the steel ones that come stock. 

I have their newest "Professional" series and it is very nice, it will be the last saw I buy.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I see you made your mind up. I dont think you will be disappointed. As far as jointers go, check into the grizzly g0586 8", its a very good price.

When it comes to shipping thru grizzly, or anyone else for that matter: 

The free shipping you see may not, and usually does not include liftgate service. I dont know if you have the capability to unload a 400-500 lb machine at your house or business, but if you dont, you will prolly need to use the liftgtate option. Thru grizzly Saia charges $30.00 to drop it on the ground at your house. When I got my jointer (435lbs), the delivery guy actually used the pallet jack to take it to my garage...(oops my shop) for me and on that day I didnt pay the $30.00 liftgate fee. I think I got a sweet deal on that.

On my G0690 I did opt to pay the $30.00 lifgate fee. I kinda felt bad about not paying for the jointer service. But thats just me.

Anyway, something to think about.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I also forgot to mention that they may hit you with an excessive weight charge that you dont see til you add it to your cart and start the purchase process. This sometimes is in the neighborhood of $60.00-$150.00.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Most truck drivers/ delivery guys are very helpful and don't mind helping you unload even if they don't have too .


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Grizzly 1023RLX*

Pocamil, Just curious why you did not consider the G1023RLX?

I recently picked this one up lightly used for $800, great saw.

I also kept my old Delta built in the forties.

The usefulness of whichever saw you end up with depends on the work station and out feed tables you build for it. This setup I built works very well. Now if I could just keep it uncluttered.

Bret


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd go with the Saw Stop I'm always safe so I thought. I had something on my mind the other day and I set the blade higher then I usually do which is just enough to cut the wood. I've been using power tools for 30 years and table saws for 20+ years this is the first accident but it was costly. I will still use my saw but if you have the chance to get a SawStop do it. You can see more of my injury here.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Man Richard that sucks, I have run mine through it as well but luckily didn't loose any, thats why I own a Sawstop now. Its amazing how cheap they are on your side of the fence compared to the OP. Heal up dude, and go ahead and invest in one.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a Sawstop too. It is much more expensive than the Grizzly, but you can't put a price on safety.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

mwhals said:


> I am thinking about getting a Sawstop too. It is much more expensive than the Grizzly, but you can't put a price on safety.



I guarantee you when you sitting in that ER with an injury like Rich's, that price for the saw is VERY, VERY CHEAP. I am lucky mine was not that bad.....


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> This would be the front runner for a search for a jointer in my opinion.


Thought this thread was about tablesaws?. Heres another option

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Sliding-Tablesaw/G0623X


----------



## pocamil (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, i will reconsider a sawstop again, but the price is almost 3,000...

i know a finger cost much more and you can't replace it...

a question about the professional sawstop: what is the cost of similar saws (power, acessories, etc etc) from other brands? maybe we can calculate the exactly price for the safety...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

WoodMark said:


> Thought this thread was about tablesaws?. Heres another option
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Sliding-Tablesaw/G0623X


 
Woodmark, the OP stated in a previous post that he had made his mind up on a tablesaw and was looking into jointers, so I made my suggestion. 

Regards, Colt


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Woodmark, the OP stated in a previous post that he had made his mind up on a tablesaw and was looking into jointers, so I made my suggestion.
> 
> Regards, Colt


Sorry, didnt see the previous post.....Scuzz me all to heck


----------



## Rich Johnson (Jan 19, 2010)

Well if you havnt pulled the trigger yet the 0691 Grizzly is going on sale starting May 17th.


----------

